# Swaying zombie done!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Except for painting the base and adding some blood.

http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p255/jdubbya2006/Halloween%202014/MVI_6171_zps78904c0a.mp4


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks great, is that the spider hill kit?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

drevilstein said:


> looks great, is that the spider hill kit?


Thanks! Yes, it's one of Spider Hill's kits. I bought it last year and never got around to finishing it. Really happy with it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oooo...he looks great!:zombie: I love the head and hands, nice choice! I think my shirt (on my swaying zombie) is too small, because it keeps riding up in back...but your outfit looks perfect and doesn't interfere with the movement.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oooo...he looks great!:zombie: I love the head and hands, nice choice! I think my shirt (on my swaying zombie) is too small, because it keeps riding up in back...but your outfit looks perfect and doesn't interfere with the movement.


Thanks! I got the mask and hands from another haunter on the other forum. I had a long sleeved black crew neck shirt that I used as an "under garment", pinning it to the pants all the way around. Then I put the white shirt on over that and it came out good.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, where's his tie?:googly:

He looks good, JD, very classic movement.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I like it!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great movement! I agree maybe add a little blood, unless he is a very clean zombie!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> Great movement! I agree maybe add a little blood, unless he is a very clean zombie!


Blood will be forthcoming. I normally have some fake blood laying around but as I was going through some stuff the other day, I'm fresh out. What a bad haunter I am!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Really cool.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the movement.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Great job! That turned out awesome!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That turned out awesome Jdub! Great job! The mask/hand combo is perfect!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The stuff nightmares are made of, nice work


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Love the movement! Fantastic job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He has a great movement, and a good look too.


----------

